# Canon EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 Coming June 29 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 13, 2017)

```
We’ve received two separate tips that the Canon EOS 6D Mark II and EOS Rebel SL2 will be announced on June 29, 2017 (based on EST). Both of these cameras are scheduled to begin shipping in early August.</p>
<p>We’re trying to get this confirmed so we can upgrade the rating to [CR3]</p>
<p>We’ll have some updates on specifications very shortly.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## davidj (Jun 13, 2017)

Two weeks out from announcement and there are no rumoured specs yet? Is this a record?


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 13, 2017)

not really.. canon's been pretty good at shutting down leaks.


----------



## CanonCams (Jun 13, 2017)

Good God.

As in, 2 weeks from now!?!?


----------



## K (Jun 13, 2017)

davidj said:


> Two weeks out from announcement and there are no rumoured specs yet? Is this a record?




Same. I'm surprised no spec leaks with an announcement 2 weeks out.

This close to announcement...you'd think some distributor, retailers, marketing people, testers, sales reps something somewhere would leak something.

So far, all the specs rumors have been speculation, not leaks from the way it looks. All things that can be reasonably assumed to be a camera spec.

Unless the late July date is the real one, and this June 29th is an error... this makes the time line more common. Then again, there's been other releases that had little to no info - so perhaps Canon's internal controls are getting better.


----------



## smr (Jun 13, 2017)

I cannot wait!!! So excited!


----------



## smr (Jun 13, 2017)

I have a feeling that due to the hype and expectation for this Camera Cannon are purposely trying to shutdown the leaks as much as possible.


----------



## wildwalker (Jun 13, 2017)

K said:


> davidj said:
> 
> 
> > Two weeks out from announcement and there are no rumoured specs yet? Is this a record?
> ...



But if we are 2 weeks from launch, all the marketing would be done, manuals complete, testing largely complete, manufacturing would have started in earnest (to iron out manufacturing issues) etc which means the automated test harnesses would be working, an operators have to be trained on this process. 

So there would by now be a lot of people in the process, and it would be so hard to contain this information. Either Canon are using the FBI to watch their employees, or this date is maybe inaccurate?

I really hope it's right mind, have been watching the rumors about this for a couple of years now.

Alan.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 13, 2017)

It would be great if this was a 5D Mark III in 6D clothing.


----------



## NorbR (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice 

Any chance the new 85L will be announced at the same time? Now that would be extra awesome ;D


----------



## K (Jun 13, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> It would be great if this was a 5D Mark III in 6D clothing.



Unlikely. The 5D3 hit a certain point in the evolution of capability that, if given to the 6D2, would damage 5D4 sales.

6D2 will be better than the 5D3 in many ways - but not in ways that will hurt or overlap with the 5D4.

Among which would be -

AF system
Dual Card Slots
Build Quality
Controls
and several other things...

6D2 is going to be a fantastic sensor in a blah body. The main attraction is going to be Canon's first FF with a screen that moves. I can't see any other way it will be equal to or better than the 5D4. Maybe better sensor being newer, although less MP. It won't best it in speed, AF or anything else that matters...I'll be surprised if it even gets the 45pt system. For practical photography, you won't see any difference in sensor like the 6D vs 5D3, but pixel peepers will see an advantage.

If I'm wrong about all of the above, then it will be clear that Canon has departed from their old way of doing things.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 13, 2017)

wildwalker said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > davidj said:
> ...



it's two weeks from announcement and around 2 months before it ships, so there's a fair amount of time.

vendors and places like dpreview would all be under NDA.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 13, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> It would be great if this was a 5D Mark III in 6D clothing.


probably not.


----------



## wildwalker (Jun 13, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> It would be great if this was a 5D Mark III in 6D clothing.



22MP
Digic 5
No DPAF

Are you sure?


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 13, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> wildwalker said:
> 
> 
> > K said:
> ...


For example: You are a company that has been printing manuals for Canon and you have signed a NDA.... You leak out information and not only do you not get paid, you probably have to pay a penalty and you NEVER get another job from Canon again..... That's great incentive to keep quiet.....


----------



## wildwalker (Jun 13, 2017)

For example: You are a company that has been printing manuals for Canon and you have signed a NDA.... You leak out information and not only do you not get paid, you probably have to pay a penalty and you NEVER get another job from Canon again..... That's great incentive to keep quiet.....
[/quote]

Canon would have to prove beyond doubt that is where a leak came from. I deal with companies and NDA's all the time, and you still hear plenty of 'whispers' that you know should not be public knowledge.

(not NDA's for Camera gear I hasten to add hehe)


----------



## K (Jun 13, 2017)

Ever heard of TOR? 

It isn't that hard to make a completely anonymous leak and not get caught.

The only way is if Canon provides information to you that it provided to no one else. Even then, how can they prove only you had it? At best they just know not to do business with you. And for Canon that practice is pointless except to bust leakers. I doubt they would waste the time. Corporations are usually concerned with the leaks of trade secrets and technology that hasn't been patented yet.

A better explanation is that what incentive does anyone have to leak info? Most people don't do that and act ethically. Those that are willing to be unethical, then need an incentive or purpose. 

Probably just a shortage of willing leakers.

But the means and the ability to do so undetected is there and very, very easy without any fear of problems, NDA or not.

I'm a bit puzzled because a major release like this has many hands on it in many areas and levels. It's not impossible to keep the lid on, but it's tough.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 13, 2017)

However you slice it, Canon has been very successful at controlling leaks. The best example I can think of in recent years was DPAF, which came as a surprise to everyone until Canon themselves "leaked" it about a week before the official announcement....


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 13, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> However you slice it, Canon has been very successful at controlling leaks. The best example I can think of in recent years was DPAF, which came as a surprise to everyone until Canon themselves "leaked" it about a week before the official announcement....



how did canon leak it?

I know at times canon china has slipped up, but it's usually not a week prior.

we heard whisperings of a "new sensor" coming for the 70D.. but yes, DPAF was pretty much a surprise.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 13, 2017)

wildwalker said:


> Canon would have to prove beyond doubt that is where a leak came from. I deal with companies and NDA's all the time, and you still hear plenty of 'whispers' that you know should not be public knowledge.
> 
> (not NDA's for Camera gear I hasten to add hehe)



Why would Canon have to prove anything? They just take the offending party of their 'cc' list. Whether it is worth the bad feeling is for them to judge.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 13, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> For example: You are a company that has been printing manuals for Canon and you have signed a NDA.... You leak out information and not only do you not get paid, you probably have to pay a penalty and you NEVER get another job from Canon again..... That's great incentive to keep quiet.....



That is certainly logical, as far as it goes. However, that's a great incentive _for the CEOs and owners_ of those companies to keep quiet. There are a lot of eyes and hands on these specs though, across a lot of different companies, and not everyone is going to be invested in their job. Not everyone will think ahead enough to worry about the consequences. Not everyone will think they won't get away with it. It really is hard to keep things secret once enough people know.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 13, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > For example: You are a company that has been printing manuals for Canon and you have signed a NDA.... You leak out information and not only do you not get paid, you probably have to pay a penalty and you NEVER get another job from Canon again..... That's great incentive to keep quiet.....
> ...



probably not, that's potentially a bad assumption. Probably one reason for the long time in between announcement and release. the ONLY ones that would have the full specifications are manuals, brocheres, loadner demo cameras, etc. and with a 2 month window between announcement and release, canon has a boatload of time to get that done. Canon can make a nearly a million cameras a month at their peak. you don't think they can pump them out quickly enough?

nothing for canon to keep everything internal until after announcement then if they need to outsource, and give the relevant information then.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 13, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> wildwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Canon would have to prove beyond doubt that is where a leak came from. I deal with companies and NDA's all the time, and you still hear plenty of 'whispers' that you know should not be public knowledge.
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised if canon placed misinformation out into their suppliers and channels and watched where the leaks happened in the past.

over the past 3-4 years canon has really clamped down on leaks.

there's still whispering of new cameras, and theories, however, we don't usually see the full specs until a week before the announcement now.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > For example: You are a company that has been printing manuals for Canon and you have signed a NDA.... You leak out information and not only do you not get paid, you probably have to pay a penalty and you NEVER get another job from Canon again..... That's great incentive to keep quiet.....
> ...


And the trick is to only let the right people know....

We go back to the manual example.... the printer leaks the specs and they never get another contract from Canon.... the new printing company knows this, and they know the consequences of a leak.... As a result, secrecy increases....


----------



## scyrene (Jun 14, 2017)

My prediction is: a lot of people will be disappointed by the specs, it will still sell well and many will grudgingly accept it's a good camera after all, a few months down the line. Just like all the others.


----------



## nightscape123 (Jun 14, 2017)

This is exciting, I hope it proves to be true. I've been waiting a long time for this camera. How long before announcement did the 5d iv specs leak out? I feel like it was only 3-4 day before hand.


----------



## RandomRazr (Jun 14, 2017)

K said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > It would be great if this was a 5D Mark III in 6D clothing.
> ...



yo mate i jsut bought the 5d IV. do you think i would miss anything from the 6D II asside from the possible flippy screen for video? i still got 14 days to decide lol


----------



## IglooEater (Jun 14, 2017)

nightscape123 said:


> This is exciting, I hope it proves to be true. I've been waiting a long time for this camera. How long before announcement did the 5d iv specs leak out? I feel like it was only 3-4 day before hand.



We got a fairly accurate spec list 2 weeks ahead of announcement, and the right megapixel count almost a month ahead.


----------



## Neutron_K (Jun 14, 2017)

K said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > It would be great if this was a 5D Mark III in 6D clothing.
> ...



I am waiting for 6D2 to be announced. I am going to convert to Canon so this is first post here! ;D

Let's hope not, although IMO you are very likely right. 

In that case I would get the bit between your teeth and go for 5d4.


----------



## siegsAR (Jun 14, 2017)

One may leak the specs. verbatim, but no one would listen as expectations are on the stratosphere. ;D


----------



## Etienne (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm guessing this will be around US$2500, maybe even a little higher. 
Flippy screen, DPAF, full frame ... if it has really good 1080p, I'll probably get it. A usable 4K would be awfully nice to have too.


----------



## CanonCams (Jun 14, 2017)

Etienne said:


> I'm guessing this will be around US$2500, maybe even a little higher.
> Flippy screen, DPAF, full frame ... if it has really good 1080p, I'll probably get it. A usable 4K would be awfully nice to have too.



That would place the difference in price between the 6D MK II and 5D MK IV to be about $800... not much.


----------



## Etienne (Jun 14, 2017)

CanonCams said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing this will be around US$2500, maybe even a little higher.
> ...



True, and I don't think the performance difference is going to be huge either. Admittedly, this is a pure blind guess. I think the 5d4 will offer better build quality, and a bit better AF and frame rate, but a lot of the other stuff will be comparable. I'm secretly hoping that they do a better job on 4K video in the 6DII.


----------



## RandomRazr (Jun 14, 2017)

nightscape123 said:


> This is exciting, I hope it proves to be true. I've been waiting a long time for this camera. How long before announcement did the 5d iv specs leak out? I feel like it was only 3-4 day before hand.



how come u wouldnt consider the 5D Iv?


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2017)

Etienne said:


> CanonCams said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...


Introductory models compete heavily on price. Since the competition for the introductory FF model is the Nikon D750 at $1500, I expect to see something similar, and certainly under $2000 US......


----------



## IglooEater (Jun 14, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > CanonCams said:
> ...



Agreed. I'd be disappointed to see it north of 1800 and very disappointed to see it above 2K. I know I'm delusional. The D750 has been calling to me since it was released, at 1500 it's looking like a good deal.
However, we heard a lot a while back of the new 6D moving upmarket, which could theoretically mean their might be a new entry model coming down the pipes.


----------



## Etienne (Jun 14, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...


I'd be happy to see the 6D2 come in under US$2000, but not if it means crippling it too much. I'd rather Canon took their cue from the Sony A7s / A7r pricing model, which are almost exactly the same price, but cameras with different purposes.
Also, the 5D4 had a big price jump, and I'm ok with that if the value is there (in the end I kept my 5D3 instead of upgrading to the 5D4).


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 14, 2017)

Etienne said:


> I'd be happy to see the 6D2 come in under US$2000, but not if it means crippling it too much. I'd rather Canon took their cue from the Sony A7s / A7r pricing model, which are almost exactly the same price, but cameras with different purposes.



So which camera would you like the 6D2 to be price-matched to?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 14, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



Prepare to be disappointed, the D750 introduction price was $2,299 three years ago, there is no way on earth a new 6D is going to be below $2,000 launch price.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Prepare to be disappointed, the D750 introduction price was $2,299 three years ago, there is no way on earth a new 6D is going to be below $2,000 launch price.



Yes, but the D750 was an odd kind of duck.... It was introduced as an intermediate FF camera at that price and sold very poorly. The D610, Nikon's introductory FF camera also had poor sales. Nikon dropped the price to be the same as the D610, essentially replacing it as the intro FF camera, D750 sales took off, D610 sales became non-existent..... That kind of makes it hard to use it as a pricing example...


----------



## Etienne (Jun 14, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be happy to see the 6D2 come in under US$2000, but not if it means crippling it too much. I'd rather Canon took their cue from the Sony A7s / A7r pricing model, which are almost exactly the same price, but cameras with different purposes.
> ...



Canon has no answer to the A7s II (soon to be A7s III). I'd like the 6D2 to be that answer, at least until Canon gets a mirrorless contender, but that's not going to happen. Still, I'd like to see the 6D2 move upmarket.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 14, 2017)

wildwalker said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > It would be great if this was a 5D Mark III in 6D clothing.
> ...



I was thinking more in terms of build quality and AF performance. Of course, the sensor will be better and it will have DPAF. Maybe even a built in flash transmitter. Who knows?

On the other hand, the sensor on the 5D Mark III suits me just fine.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 14, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Prepare to be disappointed, the D750 introduction price was $2,299 three years ago, there is no way on earth a new 6D is going to be below $2,000 launch price.



Yeah, but that is not the price of the D750 today. So the 6D is competing against that feature set at a $1500 price point. I'm not saying it's going to happen, but I could see a $1999 price or lower. 

My gut says the 6D2 debuts at $2200 and within a 2-3 months drops to $2000. I hope I'm wrong though and it's slightly cheaper.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 14, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Prepare to be disappointed, the D750 introduction price was $2,299 three years ago, there is no way on earth a new 6D is going to be below $2,000 launch price.
> ...



Ok, use the 6D for comparison, it was $2,099 on launch 4 years ago and now at EOL it is $1,399. If anything everybody is expecting (though I don't know why) the MkII to be a move up in capabilities not just a better performing entry level ff camera. That isn't the Canon way but we will see. 

Any which way I don't see the launch price being below $2,000 unless they cut the feature set to the bone and then this forum might well melt down 

All this talk of 'crippling' and 'nerfing' is pathetic and pointless, buy the camera that does what you want, if that is a Nikon get a Nikon, if it is a Sony get a Sony, don't tell Canon they are ******* if they don't make what you want just buy what you want from whoever sells it, and don't imply people who are happy with a feature set you don't like are less than you or 'settling' for what they chose to buy. 

I explained in great detail why the Canon implementation of dual card slots is not a practical 'backup' solution, I also explained the issues I have had with the Nikon two card slot implementation, anybody that has used both knows the 'feature' is a primarily a marketing 'feature'.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


That pricing logic works for me.... I can easily see it introducing at $2200 and after a year, settling down to $1800. Anything lower seems unreasonable, anything higher and you get no sales...



privatebydesign said:


> All this talk of 'crippling' and 'nerfing' is pathetic and pointless, buy the camera that does what you want, if that is a Nikon get a Nikon, if it is a Sony get a Sony, don't tell Canon they are ******* if they don't make what you want just buy what you want from whoever sells it, and don't imply people who are happy with a feature set you don't like are less than you or 'settling' for what they chose to buy.
> 
> I explained in great detail why the Canon implementation of dual card slots is not a practical 'backup' solution, I also explained the issues I have had with the Nikon two card slot implementation, anybody that has used both knows the 'feature' is a primarily a marketing 'feature'.



I find all the nerfing, crippling, and "2 card slots or the world will end" talk silly. I predict that the 6D2 will have the same things happen that seems to happen to every upgrade... a whole lot of features will improve by a little bit. Taken individually, none of them are exciting, but overall, it adds up....

My predictions:

ONE CARD SLOT! I give it 75% odds of being UHS-2
26Mpixels DPAF
5 fps
1/4000 shutter, but 1/8000 would not surprise me....
interchangeable focus screen
AF points, somewhere around 30, center point F2.8 cross, others will work at F5.6 (H + V), only centre at F8
ISO 100-51200, expandable to 50 and 2048000
silent shutter mode
4K video at 30fps
LP-E6n battery!!!!!!!


----------



## unfocused (Jun 14, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> My predictions:
> 
> ONE CARD SLOT! I give it 75% odds of being UHS-2
> 26Mpixels DPAF
> ...



For my bet/prediction, I would amend your list with these changes:

No interchangeable focus screen (I don't see Canon viewing this as a feature that adds to sales. It appeals to a very small niche that is not the 6D market anyway. I don't know why Canon included it on the 6D in the first place);
Could be 5fps, but could also go up to 7;
Autofocus Points. Could be 30, but could be as few as 19, which is still plenty for most users;
Multiple f8 focus points (This is not a feature Canon is adding to sell cameras, it is a feature they are adding to sell lenses, specifically the 100-400 II, which needs cameras with multiple f8 autofocus points so that the lens, with a 1.4 converter, can compete against the 600mm superzooms. They are including this with every XXD and XD camera they introduce.)


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Autofocus Points. Could be 30, but could be as few as 19, which is still plenty for most users;
> Multiple f8 focus points (This is not a feature Canon is adding to sell cameras, it is a feature they are adding to sell lenses, specifically the 100-400 II, which needs cameras with multiple f8 autofocus points so that the lens, with a 1.4 converter, can compete against the 600mm superzooms. They are including this with every XXD and XD camera they introduce.)



Good point with the AF points.....

I was thinking about F8 more from the lines of crop cameras and being able to introduce some slower and less expensive lenses (F6.3....), but the same logic holds true on FF as well, particularly with teleconverters in play... The 100-400II with a 1.4X is a great example, but I can also see Canon coming out with a longer zoom.... I wonder how many would jump on a 300-800 zoom at F8 on the long end? or a 500F6.3 prime? The F8 AF points certainly keeps the future options open....


----------



## IglooEater (Jun 14, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. I'd be disappointed to see it north of 1800 and very disappointed to see it above 2K. I know I'm delusional. The D750 has been calling to me since it was released, at 1500 it's looking like a good deal.
> ...



Oh I'm very prepared


----------

